# Cavaliers @ Spurs | NBA Finals - Game 2 | June 10th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 2*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(0-1) @* *San Antonio** (1-0)*

_*Sunday, June 10th, 2007*_
*Time:* 6:00pm PT, 9:00pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *AT&T Center*, San Antonio, Texas

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*SAN ANTONIO SPURS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*​
*•* LeBron James need to have a better shooting performance and he usually follows up bad games with very solid ones. He is going to have to hit some jumpers, so he'll need his confidence to be there.

*•* Boobie Gibson needs more playing time and needs to be on the court in key stretches before the Spurs blow things up and steal all the momentum. If Hughes doesn't play any better in Game 2, Coach Brown needs to sit Larry for the team's sake. Cleveland claims there will be no line-up change for Game 2, so it's a matter of making sure one way or the other that Gibson can get 30 minutes plus out there. 

*SAN ANTONIO SPURS’ NOTES*​
*•* Have Duncan continue to be aggressive and dominate Cleveland's big men. If the double teams don't startle or catch Duncan by surprise, simply have him keep going back to the post. A determined Duncan will not be stopped.

*•* Despite having a sore back, Parker should be ready to go on Sunday. If he's physically fine, he needs to keep attacking. Cleveland got burned by Parker in several sequences and that probably won't change in Game 2. 

*OVERVIEW*​
Cleveland has to kill the nerves and play better on the offensive end of the court. It's time for the Cavs to be proactive instead of reactive. They need to steal this game. Go Cavs!


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I think they should start Daniel "Boobie" Gibson

PG: D.Gibson
SG: L.Hughes
SF: L.James
PF: D. Gooden
C: Z. Ilgauskas


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i feel like The Undertaker should be coming out to this opening music they are playing while introducing the cavs lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Game time! 

Need a strong 1st qtr to set the tone


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ughh LBJ with 2 fouls. ****.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Early fouls on James is the worst case scenario for this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Spurs getting all the loose balls early again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What the hell are we doing? Frustrating to watch


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Without LBJ we have no one who can check Parker


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

D keeping us in the game for now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie is a frickin monster


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Down 15, with Damon-Snow-Gibson-AV-Z on the court....who can score? The game might be over by the time he puts LBJ back in...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Horry and Ginobli quietly killing us out there. 

Need a score to finish the qtr..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Spurs clowning us right now. If we're gonna go down, don't go down like this...show some fight at least


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ please just keep firing. He will eventually get his rhythym


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

While down by a lot, Cleveland looks better right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Right as I type that, the lead explodes again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes should just not play. Parker is eating him alive


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

im tired of the playoff thread too many trolls and no mods wanna take control of it. its a playoff thread not a sopranos thread


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's hard to hold onto huge leads like this. Lebron has to show some leadership and keep the team fighting...lots of time left.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> im tired of the playoff thread too many trolls and no mods wanna take control of it. its a playoff thread not a sopranos thread


Playoff thread at this point is LBJ hater central. They were forced to be quiet the last few weeks as the Cavs were winning, now it's open season..


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

seriously these boards have turned to crap , we'd have to win the finals 6 times to be any good in the eyes of these genious's


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we have so many weaknesses to address we really need to blow this team up in some places (donyell, snow , z , djones)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well we deserve some heat for this debacle. Our guys are just wilting under the pressure, have to show some fight


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I guess wouldn't it be funny if somehow we came back, I'd be laughing forever. I remember we came back from 20 down 2 or 3 seasons ago against the suns when lebron passed to z for a 3 to tie it , that was nuts . Hey you never know


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we could claw back to a workable margin, 12-15pts by the end of the qtr we'd have a shot. Need to have some pressure on the Spurs in the 4th


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SamTheMan67 said:


> im tired of the playoff thread too many trolls and no mods wanna take control of it. its a playoff thread not a sopranos thread





Benedict_Boozer said:


> Playoff thread at this point is LBJ hater central. They were forced to be quiet the last few weeks as the Cavs were winning, now it's open season..





SamTheMan67 said:


> seriously these boards have turned to crap , we'd have to win the finals 6 times to be any good in the eyes of these genious's



Seriously, it's a message board. If the Cavs were winning, you'd have all the LeBron lovers going crazy and you'd be eating it up. Not everyone likes LeBron or the Cavs, and when they are getting beat like a Jr. High team playing in the Finals, even the quietest haters are gonna have something to say.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Whatever I'll make sure to make threads and posts telling you how much miami sucks next time they get swept too.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Whatever I'll make sure to make threads and posts telling you how much miami sucks next time they get swept too.


But why would you do that when you are complaining about people doing that to Cleveland? And now you see my point :yay:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not getting my hopes up


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I like the pride being shown down the stretch. Never lay down and die. Never do that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I agree about the pride. We just have to show more poise when the Spurs make a run.

This is kind of like the Pistons series last year...we got blasted in game 1, made a late run in game 2.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Then again the spurs cant shoot like 60% every half, and we cant shoot 33% everytime. If they do i'll be happy losing every game because they are the greatest team of all time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well EVERYTHING the Spurs threw up went in and both Lebron and Sasha missed a lot of shots they would normally put down. We're obviously got less talent and aren't coached as well but just the fact it will be another game will help us here. Add in we're in Cleveland and hopefully Boobie get more time early!!!! so we don't get in big holes will help us out. 

Plus what are the chances of early foul trouble for James again? Even if he is in foul trouble Brown has to got to play him: those two early fouls on Lebron really knocked us out of this becuase we're just don't have enough talent around him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I miss commenting in these threads with people who actually know what they're talking about. I shouldn't have volunteered to moderate the playoff board, lol. 

I swear, somehow that board has just become a haven for Lebron haters now. I guess it's because he's in the finals, but damn. Every single topic they're flooding in like mad.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah, but you know if he was on the bulls or something this board would be bowing down i mean look what they do to gordon lol.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Yeah, but you know if he was on the bulls or something this board would be bowing down i mean look what they do to gordon lol.


I don't hate Lebron, but he is easy to root against, with him and the NBA BOTH embracing those silly comparisons to Jordan every time they get a chance. I mean, really, was that supposed to make him MORE popular?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I don't hate Lebron, but he is easy to root against, with him and the NBA BOTH embracing those silly comparisons to Jordan every time they get a chance. I mean, really, was that supposed to make him MORE popular?



Who would you have him compared for in order to entice the casual viewer to watch?

Every wing player of any note gets compared to Jordan. Why single out Lebron from that bunch to hate?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well ABC on Hilton Head Island has been down for the last 48 hours, I drove off the island only too arrive and see Lebron was on the bench with foul trouble and were already doubled up 28-14.

The Spurs are just to big, we go with Gooden/AV and they pretty much are playing with 2 centers and we can't get away with it. And Z is playing pretty bad right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I miss commenting in these threads with people who actually know what they're talking about. I shouldn't have volunteered to moderate the playoff board, lol.
> 
> I swear, somehow that board has just become a haven for Lebron haters now. I guess it's because he's in the finals, but damn. Every single topic they're flooding in like mad.


LBJ haters:

1. Fans of another star wing player bitter their guy doesn't get the same shine as LBJ (Wade, Kobe, Tmac, etc.)
2. Fans who hate the hype he received PRIOR to coming in the league and will hate on him for it regardless of what he does on the court. 
3. Fans who just hate on Cleveland sports, and therefore hate on Lebron James (23AJ, Shaq Diesel... :biggrin: )


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> LBJ haters:
> 
> 1. Fans of another star wing player bitter their guy doesn't get the same shine as LBJ (Wade, Kobe, Tmac, etc.)
> 2. Fans who hate the hype he received PRIOR to coming in the league and will hate on him for it regardless of what he does on the court.
> 3. Fans who just hate on Cleveland sports, and therefore hate on Lebron James (23AJ, Shaq Diesel... :biggrin: )


Summed up very nicely.


----------

